# Ice conditions by saturday



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats everyones opinions on the ice conditions by saturday with this warm up we're having today and friday? might hit 50 by friday. obviously no ice is safe ice but was curious what this weather might do to it, i'd like to get out saturday. was at wingfoot last saturday and the ice was in good shape, looked to be about a foot thick where i was at. Looking at going to a private lake called cinnamon lake in north east ohio.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure about up north..but ice seems to fading away quickly in SW Ohio....CJ,Kiser,Acton,Eastwood,Cowan...It'll be sketchy at best this weekend


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Had over a foot on mosquito last night, it's more than I would like to auger through, a couple days above freezing aren't gonna do much when most nights and days are at or below freezing.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

A good 10" of ice on wingfoot yesterday no worries, the shorline ice getting a bit milky but still solid. By Saturday the shorelines may be get sketchy as usual in spring.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

9" of solid clear snow covered Ice at my favorite private lake yesterday. Ice was talking all day. Checked it out this morning (11AM0 And snow was still on so will hit it again tomorrow which might be the last time this year
although next weeks forcast just might give us one more outing. Any way at all, I'm ready to jig up some eaters off the reefs.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

the ice was just fine if anyone was curious! probably about a foot thick and solid. too bad the fishing wasnt any good!! was hoping for better, probably being my last trip out on the ice this year


----------

